

Help me collect the best A/B testing tools - FloorD

Other than Optimizely, Zentester and Maxymiser, what services are out there for people looking to A&#x2F;B test their applications and websites?
======
thenomad
I've heard this software recommended for Taguichi method testing (although
there's some controversy over whether Taguichi is the right thing to use
anyway):
[http://www.splittestaccelerator.com/](http://www.splittestaccelerator.com/)

------
wikwocket
HN would be remiss without a mention of A/Bingo, a Ruby on Rails A/B testing
framework plugin.

------
1337biz
I personally like [http://www.phpscenario.org/](http://www.phpscenario.org/)
It is super simple to set up, runs on my server and is independent of any
ad/no-script/whatever blocks.

------
ashokvarma2
Visual Website Optimizer

------
VorticonCmdr
Google Analytics Experiments

------
darkxanthos
Monetate is another

